# Wavy tv 10 tonight at 6



## Leviathon (Jan 17, 2011)

Wavy tv 10 is doing a report tonight at 6 on the recent commercial striped bass killings, worth checking out. Glad to see its getting the attention it needs


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

what b.s that was.....a 30 minute time limit on nets in the water...how will they enforce that????.they should ban all comm fishing for stripers and extend the rec. season ,or raise our catch limits,,or make stripers a game fish ....all along the east coast!....im sorry folks i just believe that all comm.netters depleate the population of fish....especially tuna...and other fish...did you ever watch tuna wranglers on discovery channel???thats just my opinion..


----------



## want to fish (May 23, 2010)

it doesnt matter the MFC voted to keep killing the stripers. go to nc. post read the post on the stripers


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fishnimpossible said:


> what b.s that was.....a 30 minute time limit on nets in the water...how will they enforce that????.they should ban all comm fishing for stripers and extend the rec. season ,or raise our catch limits,,or make stripers a game fish ....all along the east coast!....im sorry folks i just believe that all comm.netters depleate the population of fish....especially tuna...and other fish...did you ever watch tuna wranglers on discovery channel???thats just my opinion..


Wow, that was a well thought out post. They should ban commerical fishing and let the recs catch more. One thing I can't stand is more for me!

As long as recs and coms are divided we will lose more.

Oh yeah and they should stop trawling for stripers, let the dory fishermen get em and switch to hook and line. But dont try to end comm fishing altogether. Thats why I hate CCA, nothing but a anti comm group...

Oh well, theres my rant...:beer:


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Cdog said:


> Wow, that was a well thought out post. They should ban commerical fishing and let the recs catch more. One thing I can't stand is more for me!
> 
> As long as recs and coms are divided we will lose more.
> 
> ...


That isn't a rant, it's just common sense for the well informed....


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

well....im not one to say anything cause if i was offered a job on a trawler,or long liner, ,,i would jump at the chance.....BUT IT WOULD HAVE TO BE ONE BASED IN ALASKA.....yeah,,,the bearing sea.....im not going to lie....those guys go out for a few weeks or a month and some make 6 figures..that would be great for me cause a hard working man like me would then be able to buy a house......it just pisses me off that im a veteran with a 620 credit and its such a problem ,and long line of bullshit to get a loan for a house....but if i was an immigrant..i would be able to get a loan for a house or a gas station...lol...thats why im moving to n.c. soon to buy a trailor...lmfoa.....sorry..i just got side tracked...the issue at hand is comm. fishing for stripers....well heres the deal...if i was born into a family of commercial fisherman and my dad,and grand dad ran those boats im sure my opinion would be totally opposite...!!!!so the only thing left for me to say is ..LETS HOPE THAT THEY LET THESE GUYS MAKE THIER QUOTA,AND GIVE THE REST OF THE WASTE TO A NEEDY SHELTER,OR FOOD BANK....FISH ON !!!!.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishnimpossible said:


> well....im not one to say anything cause if i was offered a job on a trawler,or long liner, ,,i would jump at the chance.....BUT IT WOULD HAVE TO BE ONE BASED IN ALASKA.....yeah,,,the bearing sea.....im not going to lie....those guys go out for a few weeks or a month and some make 6 figures..that would be great for me cause a hard working man like me would then be able to buy a house......it just pisses me off that im a veteran with a 620 credit and its such a problem ,and long line of bullshit to get a loan for a house....but if i was an immigrant..i would be able to get a loan for a house or a gas station...lol...thats why im moving to n.c. soon to buy a trailor...lmfoa.....sorry..i just got side tracked...the issue at hand is comm. fishing for stripers....well heres the deal...if i was born into a family of commercial fisherman and my dad,and grand dad ran those boats im sure my opinion would be totally opposite...!!!!so the only thing left for me to say is ..LETS HOPE THAT THEY LET THESE GUYS MAKE THIER QUOTA,AND GIVE THE REST OF THE WASTE TO A NEEDY SHELTER,OR FOOD BANK....FISH ON
> !!!!.


first off a 620 credit score isn't good. And if imigrants have a better credit rating that's why they would get a loan before you. I was Able to get a loan in July but my average credit score from the 3 reports was 770. Everyone wants to be able to own a house isn't that why we are in the shape we are today because they gave everyone with a bad credit score a loan that they couldn't afford. Do the work yourself and raise your credit score bitching doesn't raise it


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

John81 said:


> first off a 620 credit score isn't good. And if imigrants have a better credit rating that's why they would get a loan before you. I was Able to get a loan in July but my average credit score from the 3 reports was 770. Everyone wants to be able to own a house isn't that why we are in the shape we are today because they gave everyone with a bad credit score a loan that they couldn't afford. Do the work yourself and raise your credit score bitching doesn't raise it


No they didnt give everyone with a bad credit score a loan for a house they gave people loans that couldnt afford the loan to begin with a loan. A Person can have a good credit score and still not be able to afford a house. I dont give a crap about credit score, whats your dept to income ratio??? Thats used as much as credit score when applying for a loan now. They want to know if you live past your means.

How to get a good credit score.
1. Get Credit Card
2. Buy 1 small item a month
3. Pay the card off at the end of the month.
4. Credit goes up.
5. Live within your means. If you cant pay cash for it do you really need it or just really want it.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

TimKan7719 said:


> How to get a good credit score.
> 1. Get Credit Card
> *2. Buy 1 small item a month
> 3. Pay the card off at the end of the month.*
> ...


That is wrong.

Credit goes up when you charge about 1/3 of the credit limit on the card and make monthly payments(not pay the card off every month)

If you do that, the way the credit companies see it, you could have just paid cash for said item you charged. 

Always carry a small balance on your credit cards.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

jasonr said:


> That is wrong.
> 
> Credit goes up when you charge about 1/3 of the credit limit on the card and make monthly payments(not pay the card off every month)
> 
> ...


No you do not need to carry a small ballance on your credit cards. I have you know I have very good credit. I buy one tank of gas with a credit card and pay it off every month. Credit goes Up by using credit. Paying the card off keeps you from getting in over your head, which seems easy to do for some people. I have never had 1/3rd of the limit on my card not even close. Besides using it one time a month for gas I buy everything with cash.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Don't know how this got thread-jacked into mycreditscore.com but I for one missed the chest-thump'n news show that claimed how WAVY TV 10 is out to save the Stripers for annilation by means of commercial fishing because I took my better half out for dinner during which I had an inch thick piece of Rockfish fillet fried to perfection so yeah I am one that believes in commercial fishing.

That being said the state of N.C. needs to pull their heads out of their collective arses and realize how f'd up the current Striper rules are. Trawler fishing for them, yeah fine but no limits on what's kept per boat, per trawl, per day only a yearly state poundage limit and if one guy catches them all in one trawl so what. The limit for the year is done and he's a hero for his own check book but he's royally screwed all of his other fellow trawlers. This would be the only way to sucessfully trawl for them without encouraging the wastefull practice of "up-grading" or culling after catching a net full. This of course is obviously stupid and I'm just joking. 

The only way to "manage" this is to switch to a hook-and-line commercial fishery for them which is neither difficult nor waistefull. N.C. is only one of three states on the east coast that even allows this and it's almost as moronic as the state of Va. allowing the boys from Reedville to continue with their vacuum fishing for Menhaden in the stae waters but that's a different rant ........


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry for assisting in the Jacking of the thread and will agree that they should go to a hook and line comerical fishery


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

TimKan7719 said:


> No they didnt give everyone with a bad credit score a loan for a house they gave people loans that couldnt afford the loan to begin with a loan. A Person can have a good credit score and still not be able to afford a house. I dont give a crap about credit score, whats your dept to income ratio??? Thats used as much as credit score when applying for a loan now. They want to know if you live past your means.
> 
> How to get a good credit score.
> 1. Get Credit Card
> ...



Credit cards are only a small percentage of your actual credit score. I bought a new car with cash and didn't finance it when I was 19 and had 2 credit cards I was never late on any payment. Then I was going to trade it in for a more expensive car with 15k down and they couldn't do it because of lack of credit, I was making 55k a year then with no bills was still living at parents at the time. As for my debt to income ratio I don't remember it but our loan was good up to 650k but spent way less with 4.25% intrest rate. The one item that brought my score down was a doctors bill from 3 years ago I never knew I had


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

I sure wish there were some fish biting... this thread had potential to be pretty controversial and turned into your-credit-score dot com. :--|


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I no that there is a major striper slaughter going on but.....the fisherman are just doing there job. Its not their fault it's happening but the man who gives them their paycheck is the one. Commercial fisherman are the most endangered species on the ocean..jmo
James


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

Well,,, yes, a simple poundage quota would be much better, and rod & reel would be even better. As far as commercial fisherman being the most endangered species??? Why do you think that is? Could it be, they have raped the seas, and killeed so many fish, that there is not enough left for them to catch, and that is why they are endangered? I am sure, I will get some sying, they are endangered because of regs,, but,,??? Well, sorry to stir the pot,, but,,, hahaha


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

If they could only keep 50 to begin with then why would they allow them 2 use nets that catch thousands. why wouldnt i have been a hook and line comercial fishery to begin with?


----------



## nomtog (Dec 10, 2007)

*Ocean Slaughter*

This fight, fisherman vs commer. fisherman, has been going on as long as the word conservation has been around. This should not be the fight. The commer. fisherman have to make a living just like the rest of us. Most of them were brought up in this industry by their family and in the areas they are from it is the only way of life. The fight should be on the quota. I would love to see this go to a hook and line, but we all know that is not going to happen. I have raised both of my boys on the water fishing. My youngest is 16 and i hope and pray that they both will have the same oppertunity i have had with their kids. This mentallity of lets just drop a net and scoop up everything in the water has to stop and the only way to do this is if we all get involved and try to make a difference. Its easy to post on these sites and give our opinions but we have to find a way to get our voices heard. Its dosen't matter what the species is, Stripers, Menhaden, or what ever, we can't just keep "scooping" till there is no more. All i really wanted to get across is that we ALL need to get more involved and have our voices heard and maybe we can make a difference.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Uninformed or intentionally ignorant people = stupid laws

As far as the commercial fisherman being an endangered species IMHO most of those wounds are self-inflicted. If you've got an open mind and don't mind learning what "the other side" thinks there's a book that fairly accurately describes the history of trawling for fish since it's begining and also goes on to address the issue of sustainable fisheries. It's written by Callum Roberts and the name of it is "The UnNatural History of the Sea".

I read it last year while vacationing with the wife for our 25th in Aruba. Fishing every moring at dawn (C & R no kitchen) before she woke and lying on the beach most of the time reading when we weren't on an activity or excursion. Sea food every day provided by the commercial guys that were local if possible.


----------



## Frightnight (Dec 15, 2010)

Citation & Nomtog,,,, great posts guys, and very good points. I agree completely.


----------

